Ask HN: How does Airlines travel vouchers/promotions/subscriptions work? - prasad223
======
prasad223
I was trying to understand how Airlines come up with various subscriptions and
vouchers to increase the loyalty of customers.

Are there any such programs that have been successful so far ? Or what are the
reasons behind failure of such programs ?

I would love to know more about this. Thanks in advance

